# My New Shed.



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

*My New Shed. (Insulation Help)*

Hello all, as well as showing you all my new man cave I'm also after some advice please?










I'm looking at insulating my shed over the summer when its a little warmer as I don't want to insulate it now if the timber is damp due to the weather. Its a 6x8 sized shed and once its insulated I want to install some electrics unless I'm advised to do the electrics now before insulating it?

I want to insulate the walls and roof, the build is nailed together as I've seen people go OTT with sealing it with no more nails before tacking it all together and the shed becomes unventilated and the timber cant dry out.

The advice I'm after is about insulation and what is needed? I've seen many have used loft insulation in the walls and roof and then used chip board as an inner skin to the shed. I've also seen some have installed a vapour barrier too, is this something that I will need to do also?

Also what could I do about the floor, what have you lot used for flooring in your shed?

I intend to use this as storage and a working area with workbench and other things.

I look forward to your advice :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry had trouble uploading the images.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I love a good shed. Got a new one last year and was going to insulate it. Done the roof first by fitting some 2 or 3 inch polystyrene but found it seemed to keep the heat out during the summer when the sun heated the felt roof so I took it out again. Not much help but there you go.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I did read that but I thoughts that's what you want from insulation? Not only keep the cold out but keeps it cool inside during the summer?


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

True but I like the warmth in summer. The polystyrene must have been working then. I had planned to do this on roof and walls then used a lot of the cheap wooden tongue and groove from b and q to finish it off. I carpeted the floor in mine too. Get some pics up when your done.


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

It depends on how your going to heat the space. Insulation on its own wont heat anything.


i would put a layer of poli iso insulation between the timbers then ply over that
if you will heat the space I would put a layer over the studs aswell then ply


get some good draft seal for the door. Get the type you nail on


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I haven't decided if I'm going to heat it yet, it wasn't something I was worried about really as I don't plan on living in it. once I get working in there the cold wont bother me.

Whats poli iso insulation?

I was thin of using something like THIS for insulation.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks a good size , get kingspan insulation 50mm equivalent to 100mm wool just cut and push into frame and foil tape the joints


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Looks a good size , get kingspan insulation 50mm equivalent to 100mm wool just cut and push into frame and foil tape the joints


Is that kingspan insulation expensive? Like the idea of foil taping the joints.


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

Poli iso is the yellow foam sheets that go in thewalls or floor


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> Is that kingspan insulation expensive? Like the idea of foil taping the joints.


Look on the bay or local Sheffield insulation yard, approx £20 for 50mm 8x4 foot yet , well when I got the last ones that is


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Get friendly with a builder and use off cuts. It's amazing what some builders have left over


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

That wool roll uve linked is what I've used in my workshop 
Its one of the more expensive ones so I would go for a £19.99 roll for wickes 
There 14meters long so would do that shed easy 
Kingspan is expensive unless u get it secondhand 
If it was me I would just get cheap wool and some thin sheet wood over it


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

shudaman said:


> That wool roll uve linked is what I've used in my workshop
> Its one of the more expensive ones so I would go for a £19.99 roll for wickes
> There 14meters long so would do that shed easy
> Kingspan is expensive unless u get it secondhand
> If it was me I would just get cheap wool and some thin sheet wood over it


Thanks, is THIS the stuff you mean? I'll go and have a look in wickes this afternoon. I was thinking just some cheap chip board or something like that, Nothing smart as I'd just paint it or something like that.

Also what's your thoughts on vapour barrier, is it needed and what is it used for?


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes that's the stuff mate 
Vapour barrier is to help keep condensation down you could put it on befor chipboard 
Screwfix sell a mile of the stuff for £20 I think lol


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

It's just plastic sheeting isn't it? Thanks for the tips on where to get materials from


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Any recommendations on what to use on the floor of the shed please?


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Heavy duty lino 
Cheap foam tiles 
Cheap laminate flooring
Piece of ply board 
Or just leave it!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Polystyrene sheets between the "joists" and board over. Same in the ceiling. Remove the standard hinges and either change for internal ones or use bolts instead of the screws. Same for the lock. Bit of weather protectors over the door edges and you are sweet


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I got my shed insulated in the summer and noticed that when we've had a lot of rain the inside walls get moist and now I've noticed this has started to happen?

What's going on?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Get the electrics out ASAP, it's not water tight.

It's also picking up condensation, these sheds are known to bipod be water tight. 

All the best bud


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

cant help with the damp,i would be more concerned that your hands grow looking at the selection of gloves :wave:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

tightlines said:


> cant help with the damp,i would be more concerned that your hands grow looking at the selection of gloves :wave:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

thats a lot of gloves!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Slight damp in the shed and a lack of ventillation.

Sort some vents / louvres but hood them so rain can't directly enter.

http://www.secrets-of-shed-building.com/ventilating-a-shed.html


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Reviving and old post but have since had the roof redone and pushed the insulation back up away from the vents and all seems to be going well in here now. Cleaned all the spores away and nothing has came back as of yet.


----------

